# Rodi



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

A question for the SW people 
Does one really need an RODI unit for SW tank?

Im planning to do a 20g SW FOWLR tank, do I really need this system?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I thought this said Roti...and I got hungry =(


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

altcharacter said:


> I thought this said Roti...and I got hungry =(


Ahaaaaaa! 

But srsly, is it really needed even if its just FOWLR?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> Ahaaaaaa!
> 
> But srsly, is it really needed even if its just FOWLR?


Nope, my 16-gal FOWLR has been running for a year with just plain old tap water.

The main concern with tap water seems to be the presence of silicates, which leads to diatoms. However, I have not seen this myself.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

solarz said:


> Nope, my 16-gal FOWLR has been running for a year with just plain old tap water.
> 
> The main concern with tap water seems to be the presence of silicates, which leads to diatoms. However, I have not seen this myself.


I have seen your tank on the forums as well, exactly the thing I wanted to do on the tank 

As per treating the water, of course you treat it with dechlorinator right? As well as the salt, how do you mix em? Do you put it in a bucket with a powerhead? Or just stir, read, and go?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> I have seen your tank on the forums as well, exactly the thing I wanted to do on the tank
> 
> As per treating the water, of course you treat it with dechlorinator right? As well as the salt, how do you mix em? Do you put it in a bucket with a powerhead? Or just stir, read, and go?


Yes to the dechlor, no to the powerhead. I just keep stirring until the water turns clear. Usually it takes a couple of minutes. I guess on larger containers, a power head would save quite a bit of labor.

And it's good to know my tank is inspiring people!


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

solarz said:


> Yes to the dechlor, no to the powerhead. I just keep stirring until the water turns clear. Usually it takes a couple of minutes. I guess on larger containers, a power head would save quite a bit of labor.
> 
> And it's good to know my tank is inspiring people!


Well, I have to admit Ive been wanting to go the SW path for a long time. Just dont have enough funds lol. But you're tank just really pushed me into it lol!

This will be my stepping stone into SW =D

Ive been looking for some stuff on BA and JLaquatics since they are on sale.
But ill try my luck here first if I can find some really awesome deals


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Careful, even a FOWLR costs far more than a freshwater tank. I'm pretty sure I spent over 600$ on that tank.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

solarz said:


> Careful, even a FOWLR costs far more than a freshwater tank. I'm pretty sure I spent over 600$ on that tank.


Being said that my capital right now is $450 lol
Just stalking the forums for now MAYBE i can find a STEAL one day


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

The problem with SW is that everything is expensive: salt, refractometer, live rock, sand, livestock. And unlike FW, very rarely do I see anyone selling SW fish on these boards.

So my advice for saving money would be to get live rock as cheaply as possible, then wait for the next Sea U Marine boxing day sale to get the fish, LOL.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I've talked to other forum members about salt mixing and everyone that i've talked to has the same thoughts. Let your salt mix (cure) for a minimum of a few hours. I let mine go for 5 hours minimum...and yes I notice a difference in salinity from hour 1 to hour 5. Also the water just seems different somehow. Different smell and opacity.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> I've talked to other forum members about salt mixing and everyone that i've talked to has the same thoughts. Let your salt mix (cure) for a minimum of a few hours. I let mine go for 5 hours minimum...and yes I notice a difference in salinity from hour 1 to hour 5. Also the water just seems different somehow. Different smell and opacity.
> 
> Just my 2 cents


Really? Does the salinity go up or down after a couple of hours?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Of course it does. The salinity getting higher until salt fully dissolved in the water. I do not remember where I seen it, but it is recommended to wait 24H after mixing water.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I notice a huge jump from hour 1 to hour 5 when I do my salt.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> I notice a *huge jump* from hour 1 to hour 5 when I do my salt.


This is strange. 
are you using powerhead when mixing water? I have it always running there 24/7 ( I always have 10g mixed for emergency case)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm only using 3 gallons at a time but yeah i'm using a powerhead to mix


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Out of curiosity and, I admit, a certain amount of skepticism, I mixed up a small batch of saltwater: 2 tablespoons (1/8 of a cup) to 4 cups of water.

I stirred it for a minute or two, until the water turned clear.

The current salinity, measured with a refractometer, is 36 ppt.

Let's see what the salinity will be tomorrow.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I do not know what Alt is talking, but after 10G are mixed, I am getting increase of 001 -002. It also depends how good you mixed it first. Lets say I left it with 1.024 and after 2-3 days It will be final 1.025 or 1.26.
It also depends on brand of the salt. Some dissolves better and faster. Currently, I am using IO, but my first salt from China was dissolving ~ 2-3 days

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Okay, I measured this morning, it's still at 36 ppt.

Sig, wouldn't the small rise in salinity after 2-3 days be due to evaporation?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry, yeah thats what I mean by a big swing. When I first mix it it's usually at .023 and by the time it's done 5 hours later it'll be @ .025....so in my opinion it's a pretty big jump within a few hours.

Also, by leaving saltwater in a bucket without any agitation doesn't some of it end up on the bottom? I've always found stuff on the bottom but wasn't sure what it was.


----------

